# Somewhere in South America



## ghostmonk (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi everybody, this is my first thread in APC. I recently broke down on of my tanks and started a new setup in it. The theme I am pursuing is that of marsh-lands bordering the dense forests and rivers in the amazon basin (that part of the world always fascinates me).

To put it in words, I want it to look like a grassy edge of the river with a few shrubs just where the forest ends. A central driftwood combination would resemble a dead tree trunk that has been taken over by moss and other parasitic plants.

The aquarium is a all glass rimless 22 gallon tank that I made myself.
A diy LED fixture for lighting that would run on timers to produce dawn (1w LEDs 7-9 am), day (1 & 2w LEDs 9 am-7 pm) , dusk (1w 7-8pm) and night (1w blue LED duo 8 pm - 6 am) effects.

I choose Aquasoil amazoniz (left over from my previous layout) as the main substrate. Since it has been already used up, I supplemented it with some root tabs.

Hardscape is a combination of malayasian and mopani driftwood.

Fauna includes
Cryptocoryne walkeri 'lutea'
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'green' and 'red'
Sagittaria platyphylla
Blyxa aubertii
Blyxa japonica
Vesicularia ferriei
Taxiphyllum barbieri
Taxiphyllum Sp (Flame)
Taxiphyllum alternans (taiwan moss)
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
Pogostemon helferi
Fissidens fontanus
Microsorum pteropus
Microsorum pteropus v windelov
Bolbitis heudelotii
Some kind of fern I got from aqua forest that did not have a scientific name yet ???? looks nice so just trying it.

Too many?? That's the idea, each sq meter of a tropical jungle can have several species.

Fauna - White Cloud Mountain Minnow, Neon Tetra, Amber Tetra and Balloon Ram

Good thing was that I already had a cycled tank that I was redoing so I could readily add the fish.

For fertilization I will do PMDD with Potassium Sulphate, Iron Chelate, CSM and pressurized CO2 (from previous setup).

These are the pictures from 2 weeks back when I setup the tank. I introduced the balloon rams just a couple of days back so they are not visible in these pictures. They are still shy of me but I'll try to get a few shots uploaded this weekend. I have also moved some of the plants around a bit since these shots were taken.

Please comment.

Just after initial setup









Filled with water and introduced the fish to their new environment.









And this is a poor shot of the unknown fern. It has been in my other tank for over 2 months now and also started sending side shoots so at least it is a true aquatic plant that won't die on me









Most of it looks messy at this stage since I did not clean up the substrate and trimmed the plants (mainly the mosses). I want them to get adjusted to the tank first before I start shaping them.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

looking good so fare cant wait to see it grown out a bit


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice start, I think it will be great when it grows in.


----------



## ghostmonk (Jul 6, 2009)

Thank you Veloth and wicca27

It has been 3 weeks since the new layout was setup and there has been some significant changes till now so I figured this is a good time to log the progress so far.

Couple of FTS to begin with


















So what are the major changes?
1. Took out the dw with flame moss, it was hiding too much of the background.
2. Turned around the driftwood with bolbitis. Now the bolbitis and fissidens is clearly visible

















The "spidery" hanging stuff is a loose fern that I had tied. Its been a pain to keep in place.

Also moved the windolev behind the bolbitis since it was blocking the center piece to be (java fern). 









3. Moved some of the crypts in the front and added some blyxa japonica in the background right corner









So that was re-arrangements. Other than that I added 4 balloon rams. Wanted them to be the glory of the tank but they are too shy of me. It took me over an hour to get the next few shots (and lots of wasted shots). It felt like I was doing a Animal Planet section  but it was worth.



























Finally a better close up a a young shoot of the unknown fern. At least I am happy that it is growing nicely under water









Please comment.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

oh for god sakes now balloon rams?!?!?!


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

you can get info on that fern over at the planted tank site in the plants sections. there is a good thread on that fern.

Craig


----------



## macclellan (Feb 28, 2007)

If you are trying to replicate the Amazon Basin, using South American plants would help.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

The fern is called Crepidomanes auriculatum.


----------



## ghostmonk (Jul 6, 2009)

bratyboy2 said:


> oh for god sakes now balloon rams?!?!?!


That's what they are being sold as  I love them.


----------



## ghostmonk (Jul 6, 2009)

Nevermore said:


> The fern is called Crepidomanes auriculatum.


Hey, thanks for the information. Incidentally I was in AF this weekend and figured out that they have the name as well


----------

